
EA Received a Guinness World Record for Most Downvoted Comment in Reddit History - nwrk
https://kotaku.com/ea-received-a-guinness-world-record-for-most-downvoted-1837955807
======
tandr
I guess they now have that "sense of pride and accomplishment" that they were
trying to give to players.

Sorry, couldn't resist.

